

10 movies that are better than Wall Street 2 - holychiz
http://www.businessinsider.com/wall-street-movies-2010-9
Wall Street 2 sucked.  watch some of the documentary movies listed here instead, bonus: better acting!
======
sahillavingia
This article is pointless. Here are 250: <http://www.imdb.com/chart/top>

~~~
ascuttlefish
I think they tried to choose movies that are also about business.

